# Full length impact pants



## lucky13 (Aug 20, 2011)

Here are a few more options... Been considering the demon flex forces for a couple seasons, but just cant pull the trigger...

Purchase Demon Flex Force Long Padded Pants | Padded Pants | All Sport Protection

Purchase Crash Pads 2200 Thermal Long Underwear | Padded Pants | All Sport Protection

Purchase Demon Men's Flex Force X D3O Long Padded Pants | Padded Pants | All Sport Protection

Armortec Long Pants D3O

McDavid HexPad Pants


----------



## EvilWilberforce (May 31, 2012)

lucky13 said:


> Here are a few more options... Been considering the demon flex forces for a couple seasons, but just cant pull the trigger...
> 
> Purchase Demon Flex Force Long Padded Pants | Padded Pants | All Sport Protection
> 
> ...



Cheers! The Demon Flex D30 ones look pretty good. Between them and the Forcefield ones. 

It's difficult to tell but the Forcefield ones look like they might be the warmer of the two.


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

Go with something that uses a hard shell. The RPT foam isn't very helpful on big impacts. Fine for the average fall but anything serious and you will want the fuller protection.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I ordered the Demon Flex Force long's a week or so ago. I'm sure they'll be good, I have the flex force jacket and like it a lot.

Only issue for me is I sweat like a pig in the stuff. I have NEVER been cold since starting to wear armour! :blink:


----------



## EvilWilberforce (May 31, 2012)

Hi Poutanen. Would you be able to post up your opinions once your Demon Pants have arrived? I'm happy enough without hard shell protection - I'm not in the park that much so don't envisage any major hard landings! And the warmer the better for me


----------



## MegatonMike (Sep 11, 2013)

+1 on that, Can you tell me how the knee pads are. IDK about your knees but mine are horrible and I am in need of some serious knee protection this year


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Sure I'll report back once I've tried it. I slipped and smashed my knee once last year, hurt for about a month. And I hit a few small trees here and there. I think they'll be worth the $65 or so I paid! :yahoo:


----------



## MegatonMike (Sep 11, 2013)

Woah, where did you find them for 65???? I am seeing almost 100


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

MegatonMike said:


> Woah, where did you find them for 65???? I am seeing almost 100


http://www.snowboardingforum.com/buy-sell-snowboard-equipment/90721-psa-demon-armour-canadian-cartel.html

Sorry man, gotta be quick! (and from Canada) :yahoo:


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

poutanen.....odd question, but how bad does your stuff stink...? I ordered the vest on CC (thanks for the heads up) and i also have a sweating problem....can i expect it to smell like my hockey gear in a week or so?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Banjo said:


> poutanen.....odd question, but how bad does your stuff stink...? I ordered the vest on CC (thanks for the heads up) and i also have a sweating problem....can i expect it to smell like my hockey gear in a week or so?


My jacket stinks WORSE than a hockey bag. It's downright nasty! :blink: I wear a lululemon base layer under the upper armour, and maybe I should have gone for their "anti-stink" fabric.

The good thing with the demon stuff (not sure on other brands) is that you can pull out all the protection and throw it in the laundry. I should probably start washing it every few weeks instead of twice a year. It's bad! :dizzy::dizzy:


----------



## MegatonMike (Sep 11, 2013)

My mother is Canadian I should of had her get them ordered for me hahaha. DARN ME AND MY AMERICAN LIFESTYLE!!!


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

poutanen said:


> My jacket stinks WORSE than a hockey bag. It's downright nasty! :blink: I wear a lululemon base layer under the upper armour, and maybe I should have gone for their "anti-stink" fabric.
> 
> *The good thing with the demon stuff (not sure on other brands) is that you can pull out all the protection and throw it in the laundry*. I should probably start washing it every few weeks instead of twice a year. It's bad! :dizzy::dizzy:


Note that this is not the case for the higher-end D3O 1630 body armor - the plastic rib 'spines' and the spine pads are removable, but the D3O pads around the shoulders and upper chest are not. Supposedly still washable, but I suspect it will be a pain to get into the machine (at least with anything else in there).


----------



## Jibfreak (Jul 16, 2009)

poutanen said:


> My jacket stinks WORSE than a hockey bag. It's downright nasty! :blink: I wear a lululemon base layer under the upper armour, and maybe I should have gone for their "anti-stink" fabric.
> 
> The good thing with the demon stuff (not sure on other brands) is that you can pull out all the protection and throw it in the laundry. I should probably start washing it every few weeks instead of twice a year. It's bad! :dizzy::dizzy:


Impact gear AND lululemon clothes? Jeeesus fuck man


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Jibfreak said:


> Impact gear AND lululemon clothes? Jeeesus fuck man


Ladies love it! lol


----------



## Jibfreak (Jul 16, 2009)

Hah should we be looking for a yoga pants shot from you in the future?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Jibfreak said:


> Hah should we be looking for a yoga pants shot from you in the future?


Only if they go on sale... I keep checking the store but I'm not paying $100 for pants!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*$100 WAY too much for pants!*

i'm glad i read this thread poutanen you stinky fuck.

a bet a golden shower off a yak would be an improvement.


----------



## onthefence (Dec 16, 2010)

Been thinking about getting some of these. A few questions about armor protection in general:

Are they unbearably warm? I'm in SoCal and its frequently around 40-50 F especially during Feb-March. 

Do they restrict movement? 

What are the other disadvantages?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> i'm glad i read this thread poutanen you stinky fuck.


Being covered in milk that's sat outside for 6 months would be an improvement...



onthefence said:


> Are they unbearably warm? I'm in SoCal and its frequently around 40-50 F especially during Feb-March.
> 
> Do they restrict movement?
> 
> What are the other disadvantages?


They're warm, I wear a spring jacket almost all year round now.

They do restrict movement at first, it felt weird for a few runs for me, now it feels normal.

Other disadvantages: You will have to scrape the girls off you cause they love the power ranger look! :yahoo:


----------



## Zolemite (Dec 13, 2012)

I bought the Hillbilly Impact Shorts last year after a hip fall. Since then I've fallen many more times and I was never sore after. They are also comfortable on the cold lift chairs. You can't even notice I'm wearing them. I can't afford to be laid up and not working so this was a no brainer.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

poutanen said:


> Being covered in milk that's sat outside for 6 months would be an improvement...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh fuck..eyes watering..shit bro...lulz....


----------



## MegatonMike (Sep 11, 2013)

I am resurrecting this thread in hopes that Poutanen will try on the impact pants he got!


----------



## EvilWilberforce (May 31, 2012)

MegatonMike said:


> I am resurrecting this thread in hopes that Poutanen will try on the impact pants he got!


Yep, good call :thumbsup:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Funny enough I got my purolator notice today. I'll pick them up tomorrow and let everybody know! If I haven't responded by tomorrow night bump this thread...


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Just tried the pants on... 

Not sure why I thought there was hard shell armour in them... :dunno:

As for the soft padding, it seems like it's about the right amount, and in about the right places. The actual pant material seems thin, but time will tell how long it lasts. It's very stretchy so should hold up to abuse.

Also I thought there was supposed to be a strap holding the knee pads in place. Not so much.

Again these are the Flex Force Long pant. I think these will be just about right for me. Padding in key areas and that's it.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

This is why I'm very reluctant to do mail order (or web order  ) for stuff that I've never seen. I like being able to inspect the item first.


----------



## Zolemite (Dec 13, 2012)

The Hillbilly shorts have a hard tailbone protector for major crashes. I did much research before buying, although they are not full pants


----------



## Faru1004 (Jan 29, 2013)

@poutanen 

could it be possible to show us a picture of you wearing the jacket? not the pants :laugh:

im thinking about investing in one this winter but would like to see how they look in person.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Faru1004 said:


> could it be possible to show us a picture of you wearing the jacket?


I can get one if you want... It just looks like a fitted jacket with some shoulder pads. Here's a guy I found on a google image search, that's pretty much what mine looks like (just a different model).

What are you worried about the look for? I'm doing my patroller first aid training right now, and listening to stories of branches poking into peoples lungs makes me glad I wear SOMETHING to help stop/slow that stuff down!


----------



## Faru1004 (Jan 29, 2013)

I tried finding pictures on good but no luck. That is a great pic. I was wondering bout the fit and if it's more like under armour then a jacket.

Being in east coast I only see tress when I go up to Vermont.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Faru1004 said:


> I was wondering bout the fit and if it's more like under armour then a jacket.


Yeah you want to buy them relatively tight so the armour doesn't move around during a fall. I would say snug fit. The material is just there to hold the armour, so it's sort of like tough material about the thickness of a thin sweater.


----------

